# What if my laptop have no Intel WiDi or Miracast wireless display



## op_pap (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Friends,

My laptop Lenovo Z470 with Windows 7 have no 'Intel WiDi or Miracast wireless display'. I want my laptop's screen to go on my Smart TV having built-in WiDi and Miracast enabled.

Is there any devices in market, that i may connect to the HDMI/USB port of my laptop and i enjoy the screen of my laptop on my smart TV?

Please help on!!

Thank you in advance.

Om


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8 has this built in but there is nothing for Windows 7 to do this.

Did you check to see if your PC meets the requirements for WiDi?


----------



## op_pap (Apr 14, 2014)

Have no idea that my laptop meets the requirements for WiDi? Is this something related to Hardware or just about drivers? If i upgrade my laptop to Windows 8, will it work?

Thank You, Om.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Support Knowledge Base


----------



## op_pap (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot Masterchiefxx17. I found myself unlucky with this tool. But Is there any external devices in market, which i may plugin either hdmi/usb port and that work for same?

I googled a lot and found something like receivers only for TVs those don't have WiDi or MiraCast, but nothing for laptop to transmit for.

Probably a last try. If not I got to stick with HDMI cable. 

Thank you.

Om


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When I looked it seems that they only make adapters for TVs not the PC itself.


----------



## op_pap (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank You Masterchiefxx17, for your inputs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time.


----------

